# still fighting



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I posted a few days ago about my problems with my husband. I am asking for advie again. We have spent several days talking about things. Last night we even went for a long walk up to the coffee shop and back. We spent a lot of time talking and working on things. We made what I thought was good progress. We talked about why we had our fight, it was over money he owed me. I dont think it should have been as big of a deal as what he is making it out to be. We agreed that there was tension about it because we have both been a little stressed about money. We agreed that it was not even the money that was the problem. We made clear plans on how we were going to approach things. I agreed to work on things as far as trusting him goes and he agreed to work on his issues with himself (cant find a teaching job and depressed) and he was going to continue to work on staying away from other girsl and porn. We also agreed he was going to get into counceling so he can figure out what he wants out of life ( maybe mid life crises?) so we come home and watch a movie. We go to bed no touching and this morning he kisses me good bye. I asked him last night if we could move on enough to be intimate with each other including sex he said I guess. So tonight he says he has all these things to do tonight including playing hacky sack  I tell him ok but maybe I will wait up becaue it would be nice to have sex and cuddle cause it has been a while and i am feeling lonley. He right of the bat without thinking said no that he was not there yet. WTF I am lost, that is the one part of our relationship that we have worked hard at the past 6 months and he is just throwing it away. I feel so needy. Not just for the sex but to feel loved and comfort. what am I supposed to think:scratchhead: I am confused


----------

